# [SOLVED] Toro CCR 3650 extremely high RPM after replacing pull cord and spark plug



## EddieRock (30 d ago)

My pull cord broke today so I took it apart today and pulled the cord back through and also replaced the spark plug.

I started it up and WOW WTF! the snow blower is running like twice the RPM's or more. I feel it's going to explode if I run it like this.

I've read that there is a spring somewhere that may need to be replaced but it seems very strange that it's all of the sudden doing this unless I knocked something off or the spark plug isn't gapped right. But I wouldn't think the gap would do something like that.

I should also say that the primer bulb is all cracked and fell off but that doesn't seem like it would make a difference.

Where do I start looking to get this tiger under control? I really like that it throws the snow like 50 feet but I believe it's going to explode.

Please help! More snow on the way here in Minnesota.

EddieRock


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

What kind of snowblower? Could you have possibly got some part of the linkage fouled up when you put the recoil back on?


----------



## EddieRock (30 d ago)

vangasman said:


> What kind of snowblower? Could you have possibly got some part of the linkage fouled up when you put the recoil back on?


It's a Toro CCR 3650 as stated in the post title. There is no throttle. it's a single stage pull and go paddle blower 

EddieRock


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Study the pertinent parts of this video:


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Check the spring and linkage by the governor. There is also a tab that the spring attaches to on the left make sure you didn't bend it


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like something is stuck on the carb or governor linkage. Move this around by hand to check for tightness, looseness, movement.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The Tab, yes, that controls the speed and can be bent to control the speed.


----------



## EddieRock (30 d ago)

Ok. so I got time to take it back apart. Looks like a black plastic piece connected to the governor spring came loose. *Looks like it's called a governor blade*...? IDK. I've attached pics. Where does this black piece attach to so the spring can keep the engine from running away? Once I get that back in place (as long as it didn't break off of something), I'll be in good shape. Looks like online pics shows it hasn't broken but maybe came off another part.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Have you had any luck finding the correct location? I have an old 3650 parts book listing a part number but that is it


----------



## EddieRock (30 d ago)

Cstanis said:


> Have you had any luck finding the correct location? I have an old 3650 parts book listing a part number but that is it


I have. I caved in and took it apart again. There is a black shroud that is connected to the Pull Starter Recoil. This shroud bolts onto the engine. When I removed/replaced it to fix the recoil cord I had hit the plastic piece and it just popped off. It is HIDDEN BEHIND the black shroud in the back behind the carb. As seen in the photo with the *RED ARROW *below. 

From viewing from the back of the blower (where the carb is) AND with the black shroud off, you can see the part in the photo with the *GREEN ARROW* pointing to it (this is after I put it back on). I reassembled everyting and it started right up and runs correctly. 

I know, the Toro CCR3650 needs to be cleaned but it runs perfect! It's around 15-18 years old and still purring


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

EddieRock said:


> I have. I caved in and took it apart again. There is a black shroud that is connected to the Pull Starter Recoil. This shroud bolts onto the engine. When I removed/replaced it to fix the recoil cord I had hit the plastic piece and it just popped off. It is HIDDEN BEHIND the black shroud in the back behind the carb. As seen in the photo with the *RED ARROW *below.
> 
> From viewing from the back of the blower (where the carb is) AND with the black shroud off, you can see the part in the photo with the *GREEN ARROW* pointing to it (this is after I put it back on). I reassembled everyting and it started right up and runs correctly.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the update.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Cstanis said:


> Great thanks for the update.


Yes, thanks for the update, and great job "fixing" the problem.
Sadly, so many never tell us how the job went, or if the problem was ever solved..


----------



## EddieRock (30 d ago)

3vanman said:


> Yes, thanks for the update, and great job "fixing" the problem.
> Sadly, so many never tell us how the job went, or if the problem was ever solved..


yah, I hate that so I always follow up with the solution and typically change the title so hopefully, it is seen by others that have the same problem. I do all my own work and usually have to find solutions online. I run into too many unsolved issue threads. I usually PM them to see if there was a solution and ask if they can post it for the rest of us 

Happy Holidays


----------



## Jerry. P Johnson (5 d ago)

EddieRock said:


> yah, I hate that so I always follow up with the solution and typically change the title so hopefully, it is seen by others that have the same problem. I do all my own work and usually have to find solutions online. I run into too many unsolved issue threads. I usually PM them to see if there was a solution and ask if they can post it for the rest of us
> 
> Happy Holidays


Thank you above
I have been going crazy trying to figure this problem out. I eventually did but had lost the connect wire and broke the black paddle governor while repairing the electric starter I could not find any picture showing how the governor is set up. the picture you show helped but I wish it was a bit closer. Yes I took the pull cord cover off but I still cant get it figured out. also i tried to order the part from Toro (part number 801289) but its no longer available. Help


----------

